# making blue honey?!



## koolkidmax (Nov 11, 2009)

does anyone know how to make blue honey? if so can i use already dried mushrooms bought from someone or do they have to be fresh?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

_The Tale of Blue Honey 


It's summer. The sun is high up and blazing hot. The little magic mushrooms that used to appear in the cow pastures down the road have dried up and gone away. For that matter so has your grass connection, and all that you're left with is sandpaper leaf that leaves a static edge on your head. The mellow highs of the rainy season are now just so many jasmine-of-your-mind memories. Dreams from another time. The butterfly mushroom that opened the doors of perception in the springtime are but lost keys in the heat of summer. You tried drying the little fungi, but the magic is lost in the process, and freezing turns them to mush. What to do? The answer comes to us born on the w7inds of time. Kosmic, karmic trade winds from an ancient Mayan past. To save the magic, all one needs to do is immerse those morsels in raw honey and stash them in a cool, shady place, and let osmosis do its thing. The honey will first turn amber, then a deep blue-black color indicating that the honey has become psychoactive. At this point it is time to strain out the mushrooms from the honey. Use the mushrooms to make a psychedelic snack, And store the honey in a tightly capped glass jar. The honey has now taken on the magic, and proprly stored will retain it for several months. Come summer when the mushrooms have disppeared from the field, it dosen't matter. There, in the cupboard, is the honey pot, full to the brim with "Blue Honey" Shades of Pooh Bear and Van Morrison. A couple of teaspoons in your tea or coffee, and one or two to sweeten your cinnamon toast, and its time to keep an appointment with God.
Side Note:Squeeze them with a paper towel to get rid of the excess water them drop them in the jar. Use the minimum honey needed to cover them. Just the top turns blue where the psilly is oxydizing. The rest goes dark amber. No need to pour off the water. The honey gets a bit diluted is all. After a while (say 1/2") you hardly need to add any honey at all. I just add a touch now and then cause it seems to act as a preservative to keep the shrooms from rotting. The amnazing thing is the volume that builds up just from aborts. 

Test 1.. 2 Teaspoons.. good 
Test 2.. 4 heaping teaspoons... WOW! 
And remember Be safe dont eat anything your not sure about.



Source:
http://www.shroomery.org/9945/The-Tale-of-blue-honey
_


----------



## koolkidmax (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> _The Tale of Blue Honey
> _
> 
> _It's summer. The sun is high up and blazing hot. The little magic mushrooms that used to appear in the cow pastures down the road have dried up and gone away. For that matter so has your grass connection, and all that you're left with is sandpaper leaf that leaves a static edge on your head. The mellow highs of the rainy season are now just so many jasmine-of-your-mind memories. Dreams from another time. The butterfly mushroom that opened the doors of perception in the springtime are but lost keys in the heat of summer. You tried drying the little fungi, but the magic is lost in the process, and freezing turns them to mush. What to do? The answer comes to us born on the w7inds of time. Kosmic, karmic trade winds from an ancient Mayan past. To save the magic, all one needs to do is immerse those morsels in raw honey and stash them in a cool, shady place, and let osmosis do its thing. The honey will first turn amber, then a deep blue-black color indicating that the honey has become psychoactive. At this point it is time to strain out the mushrooms from the honey. Use the mushrooms to make a psychedelic snack, And store the honey in a tightly capped glass jar. The honey has now taken on the magic, and proprly stored will retain it for several months. Come summer when the mushrooms have disppeared from the field, it dosen't matter. There, in the cupboard, is the honey pot, full to the brim with "Blue Honey" Shades of Pooh Bear and Van Morrison. A couple of teaspoons in your tea or coffee, and one or two to sweeten your cinnamon toast, and its time to keep an appointment with God._
> ...


so i have to run them under water??


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

This is interesting to me as well. I have heard of Blue Honey but myself never made it. I think I'm going to make a nice big jar of it...

What do you mean run them under water?????


----------



## drugreference (Nov 11, 2009)

na just if their fresh then the plump is water, dont run em under anything but honey


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL Man how did you figure when it said, "Squeeze them with a paper towel to get rid of excess water" that water should be introduced to them at ANY time. Just wondering.


----------



## drugreference (Nov 11, 2009)

haha atleast he had the sense to see something wrong there instead of soakin em


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

It's pretty straight forward. It's basically an extraction.


----------



## drugreference (Nov 11, 2009)

What triggers the osmosis? dose it just leach into whatever, like would this work with anything...maple syrup?...ketchup?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Haha! Maple syrup is basically the same structure as honey so yes. I never thought about all these possibilities! I want to make some 'Psychedelic Pancakes'!!! I'm going to try this tomorrow! To bad it's likely going to take a long time for 'Osmosis To Do Its Thing'.


----------



## drugreference (Nov 12, 2009)

You could probably just do it with a bottle of corn syrup, its in everything as it is and dosnt have much of a taste on its own. you could throw a bit into whatever u please


----------



## drugreference (Nov 12, 2009)

fuck pot brownies


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

Why the hell would you do it in corn syrup when you can do it in Honey?!?! LMAO!! You must not be a real stoner because my mouth watering at the idea of Honey right now!!!


----------



## drugreference (Nov 12, 2009)

...fair enough u got me... but theres room for expansion is all im sayin...just real fast,
imagine getting home from a stroll through town with a bag full of Chinese food, now u begin to eat when it strikes you!
this plain dull egg roll is such a drag and you wana tripp now what!!! oh yeah you go to the pantry and pull out your blue duck sauce. now you can relax and really enjoy that meal


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

Aah! That face made me seriously crack up!!! But that's exactly what I am saying!!! I'm thinking of all the possibilities!!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

The Shrooms need to be very clean and NO shake should go into the Honey. LOL


----------



## drugreference (Nov 12, 2009)

haha ya ya, when u pull em out though they still worth eatin?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm going to eat them.

Im going to sleep. Talk to you in the afternoon.


----------



## drugreference (Nov 12, 2009)

word up, be good


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 12, 2009)

oxidizing honey blue, oh how splendid 

Now i know how they got splenda!


----------



## koolkidmax (Nov 12, 2009)

my question is do they have to be fresh and alive if osmosis is to take effect in the honey?? or can they be dry? cause either way you can extract the spores correct?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

Extract the spores? WTF???

If you had carefully read the guide you would understand that the mushrooms had been dried. By judging I can tell you would fail horribly trying to do it fresh. No offense.


----------



## koolkidmax (Nov 12, 2009)

non taken. i just want to get these questions out of the way so i dont blow a gang of money on an ounce to 2 ounces of mushies and not even get the results i want....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

I've never done it so I can't be a 100% on how it works myself but I understand what is being done to the shrooms/honey. I've picked out two different strains of shrooms and went to the store and bought the most expensive honey there. Tommarow I will put them together!!


----------



## koolkidmax (Nov 12, 2009)

keep me posted on those results man. i think it takes a WHILE though...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 12, 2009)

man mother fuck some mushroom honey!!!! yall wanna trip balls forreal then take an ounce of dried shrooms, but them in a blender of coffee grinder........ then put them into a big jar......... add ever clear to the jar............ strain the liquid....... now is were it gets fun you can either drink the nasty ass tincture, OR even better put the liquid into a flat glass baking pan and evap the alcohal and scrape p the pure psilocbin that remains!!!!!!!!! and eat like .3-.4 of a gram of that shit and then you will be trippin nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.... you can fill emptied out capsuls with it, or just leave it in a miny jar, either way store in the freezer. this is basikly pure psilocybin and can be considerd "the hash oil" of shrooms


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> man mother fuck some mushroom honey!!!! yall wanna trip balls forreal then take an ounce of dried shrooms, but them in a blender of coffee grinder........ then put them into a big jar......... add ever clear to the jar............ strain the liquid....... now is were it gets fun you can either drink the nasty ass tincture, OR even better put the liquid into a flat glass baking pan and evap the alcohal and scrape p the pure psilocbin that remains!!!!!!!!! and eat like .3-.4 of a gram of that shit and then you will be trippin nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.... you can fill emptied out capsuls with it, or just leave it in a miny jar, either way store in the freezer. this is basikly pure psilocybin and can be considerd "the hash oil" of shrooms


 That's a shitty extraction then, cause a dose of Psilocin is .015g.  That means that 95% is impurities.

I'd MUCH rather have Psilocin laced honey.


----------



## koolkidmax (Nov 12, 2009)

that doesnt even sound fun.. just straight dangerous.. im gonna stick to honey.. thanks though


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> That's a shitty extraction then, cause a dose of Psilocin is .015g.  That means that 95% is impurities.
> 
> I'd MUCH rather have Psilocin laced honey.


 
what are you fucking kidding me???? lol eating .3 of this shit is like eating a half ounce w/o actually having to eat a half ounce of bitter ass muchrooms. lol shame on yall. its a much cleaner trip, takes less time to kick in, and compleatly takes away that nauseating feeling in your stomache!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok well then seeing as how .015-.02 is 3.5g of shrooms, .06-.8 is a half ounce. That means 75% is impurities....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah i wrote it down wrong i forgot the zero so dont get all high and mighty. its pure fool. what i should have said was like 30-40 milligrams. there you feel better?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

Feel better? I couldn't care less. I was just pointing out the fact that .3g of nearly pure Psilocin isn't just a strong dose, it's 20x a good dose. So the more likely scenario is your end result was likely heavily impure.

So you are saying you end up with two doses right?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 13, 2009)

im saying 30 plus milligrams of the shit is a crazy ass trip, and since its hard to callculate that amount then that is 8 i said use an oz cuzz that would be 8 nice doses, and just divid it into 8ths has best u can


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

And you also said that .3 is around a half ounce in effects. Then you said that you forgot to put a '0' in there. So if .03 is about a half ounce it stands to reason that you ended up with around .06 from your ounce. If you DID divide your .06 into 8 accurate portions a portion would be 7.5 mg. What came out of an eighth of the shrooms you started with, or half of the content of an average eighth of mushrooms.

Dude, give it up...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> And you also said that .3 is around a half ounce in effects. Then you said that you forgot to put a '0' in there. So if .03 is about a half ounce it stands to reason that you ended up with around .06 from your ounce. If you DID divide your .06 into 8 accurate portions a portion would be 7.5 mg. What came out of an eighth of the shrooms you started with, or half of the content of an average eighth of mushrooms.
> 
> Dude, give it up...


 
why are you asking soo many stupid ass questions fool? does it even fucking matter. POINT IS IF YOU FOLLOW THE STEPS I HAVE TOLD YOU YOU WILL END UP WITH PURE PSILOCIN CRYSTALS...... WICH WILL MAKE YOU TRIP BALLS WITH A VERY SMALL AMOUNT, AND I DONT HAVE A SCALE TO WEIGH MILLIGRAMS DO YOU? SO FUCK THE NUMBERS I KNOW HOW MUCH IT IS BY EYE.....SAYING THAT FOLLOWING MY METHOD AND NOT ENDING UP WITH EXTRACTED PSILOCIN IS THE STUPIDEST FUCKING THING IVE HERD FROM YOU.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 13, 2009)

The extraction doesn't seem too far fetched, anything to sqeeze more psilocin out, im here for the cause


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 13, 2009)

drugreference said:


> What triggers the osmosis?


really? you know what osmosis is right?


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Nov 13, 2009)

"_A couple of teaspoons in your tea or coffee, and one or two to sweeten your cinnamon toast, and its time to keep an appointment with God."_

Goddamn dude, makin' sound super crucial! Hahaha!

This honey thing sounds amazing though I've never heard of this before! I bet it would be great to do w/aborts.

I wonder if the honey is fuckin disgusting though....I never cared for the taste of fungus.


----------



## macdadyabc (Nov 13, 2009)

i made a little jar of shroom honey a year ago. I took 7 grams and about two or three teaspoons of honey in a little glass jar the size of a film canister. Needless to say, it didnt turn blue, but was a big sweet mushy mushroom mix.
Imagine humus but tasting like dirty honey. Once i start growin shrooms, imma take a half gallon jar and an oz or two of solid caps and try and do it right


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Nov 13, 2009)

yeah thats def. not a proper ratio is it? lol


----------



## valjean (Nov 13, 2009)

that is a terrible extraction recipe psilocybin is base you use an acid. vinegar, lime juice, muriatic, whatever you want. phd with water too 2. this is 50-60% alkaloids. alcohol would work but less pure. also if you mix a strong base with a little water phd to 14 and add too the rehydrated end result of either extraction you make a freebase... smokable mushroom. really intense. i've never tried honey, but i'm gonna now.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> why are you asking soo many stupid ass questions fool? does it even fucking matter. POINT IS IF YOU FOLLOW THE STEPS I HAVE TOLD YOU YOU WILL END UP WITH PURE PSILOCIN CRYSTALS...... WICH WILL MAKE YOU TRIP BALLS WITH A VERY SMALL AMOUNT, AND I DONT HAVE A SCALE TO WEIGH MILLIGRAMS DO YOU? SO FUCK THE NUMBERS I KNOW HOW MUCH IT IS BY EYE.....SAYING THAT FOLLOWING MY METHOD AND NOT ENDING UP WITH EXTRACTED PSILOCIN IS THE STUPIDEST FUCKING THING IVE HERD FROM YOU.


So you think you can tell how many milligrams there are by eye and I'm the one being stupid?? I never said that Psilocin wouldn't be extracted.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> "_A couple of teaspoons in your tea or coffee, and one or two to sweeten your cinnamon toast, and its time to keep an appointment with God."_
> 
> Goddamn dude, makin' sound super crucial! Hahaha!
> 
> ...


I've read that the taste of the honey is changed but most say it isn't all that bad.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

valjean said:


> that is a terrible extraction recipe psilocybin is base you use an acid. vinegar, lime juice, muriatic, whatever you want. phd with water too 2. this is 50-60% alkaloids. alcohol would work but less pure. also if you mix a strong base with a little water phd to 14 and add too the rehydrated end result of either extraction you make a freebase... smokable mushroom. really intense. i've never tried honey, but i'm gonna now.


Dude, honey has a PH of 3.2. But store bought is made to be 3.5. So honey is more acidic than orange juices.


----------



## valjean (Nov 13, 2009)

well thats good to know i dont even use real litmus paper so for all i know half the time my ph is like 3 and half anyway but it should definitely work. i will be trying it soon.
when i said terrible extraction i was referring to the alcohol extraction that is being defended so vehemently.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

valjean said:


> well thats good to know i dont even use real litmus paper so for all i know half the time my ph is like 3 and half anyway but it should definitely work. i will be trying it soon.
> when i said terrible extraction i was referring to the alcohol extraction that is being defended so vehemently.


Well his apparently was....


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 13, 2009)

I prefer chitown's method. Everclear is the better than honey, as far as dealing with it. And coffee filter that shit, instead of sticking your fingers in honey to try and get that shit out. I don't like honey too much either, can't tell you [meaning myself] why, I just don't.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 14, 2009)

Well if you don't like honey I'd expect you to prefer the other method.


----------



## valjean (Nov 14, 2009)

run the honey through a coffee filter?
i don't think that would be easier than a fork or something.
or do you mean the alcohol or other extraction?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 14, 2009)

valjean said:


> run the honey through a coffee filter?
> i don't think that would be easier than a fork or something.
> or do you mean the alcohol or other extraction?


Yes @ alcohol extraction. Honey extraction seems would take much longer. And who wants to eat honey with a blue color?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 14, 2009)

valjean said:


> that is a terrible extraction recipe psilocybin is base you use an acid. vinegar, lime juice, muriatic, whatever you want. phd with water too 2. this is 50-60% alkaloids. alcohol would work but less pure. also if you mix a strong base with a little water phd to 14 and add too the rehydrated end result of either extraction you make a freebase... smokable mushroom. really intense. i've never tried honey, but i'm gonna now.


 
terrible extraction method???? [email protected] ok bro...... this will get ALL of the active drug out of the shrooms in a much less amount of time then honey...........


----------



## valjean (Nov 14, 2009)

Table 2 #
Concentraction of alkaloids by using acetic acid for extraction of the dried mushrooms (%, dry weight).

*Species,* *Psilocybin,* *Psilocin,* *Baeocystin*, P. semilanceata 0.97 0.15 0.11 P. bohemica 0.60 0.21 - P. bohemica (cultivated) 0.65 0.28 - P. cubensis 0.45 0.25 - G. purpuratus 0.24 0.35 0.01 I. aeruginacens 0.32 0.05 0.15 P. cyanescens 0.20 0.61 - 



Table 3 #
Results of the mushroom extraction of six species using aqueous mixtures of methanol and ethanol (%, dry weight).

*Species*, *Psilocybin*, *Psilocin,* *Baeocystin*, P. semilanceata 0.80 0.15 0.11 P. bohemica 0.60 0.21 - P. bohemica (cultivated) 0.65 0.28 - P. cubensis 0.45 0.25 - G. purpuratus 0.24 0.35 0.01 I. aeruginacens 0.32 0.05 0.15 P. cyanescens 0.20 0.61 -


----------



## valjean (Nov 14, 2009)

"Superior to aqueous solutions of alcohols (which is wet alcohol, the one you are likely to have!) is dilute acetic acid which means simple vinegar (better: vinegar essence diluted with same amount of water) which is quite nice because there is no problem obtaining it. The problem with wet alcohol is that the enzymes which dephosphorylise Psilocybin to the instable Psilocin are also extracted from the biomass. This also occurs with acetic acid but to a smaller amount and does not occur at all with pure methanol (ethanol?)."

-Extraction and analysis of indole derivatives from fungal biomass
Jochen Gartz
Vol 34, 1994; 17-22
Journal of Basic Microbiology


so terrible is definitely overstatement alcohol obviously works fine, just not as stable, more expensive and less safe. i have heard that pure methanol yeilds highest alkaloids % though chart shows methanol/ethanol mix


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't care about the time it takes to get it. Dude!! It's magical honey!! Am I the only one who gets this!!?!!?!!

So technically honey wouldn't be as good as vinegar, only slightly, but much better than ethanol.

Just because somethings quick doesn't mean it's better. You may like the ethanol extraction more than the honey extraction but now you can not it's better.


----------



## valjean (Nov 14, 2009)

mmmm blue honey sounds like a good idea,
you could put it in straws like at candy stores!!!
i wonder how blue it gets?
i will definitely start making this in thanksgiving, if they are still popping.
and post pics if the honey really turns blue.
another good idea, blue honey mead...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh dude, this morning after I wake up I'm making it! Well technically I'm just putting the shrooms and honey in a jar but still.


----------



## koolkidmax (Nov 15, 2009)

i figure I'll chop them just enough and wrap them in cheese cloth due to how porous it is and run the honey over them before putting the cheesecloth in with the mushies completely. good idea? bad idea?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds like a bad idea to me. But any ways I did cut each ounce down a little bit and put the honey over them. Then stirred it up a bit with a non-stick spoon, the honey still stuck to the spoon a bit but hey can ya do... So I'll wait till Thanksgiving is almost upon me and try it out.


----------



## valjean (Nov 15, 2009)

would that be long enough?
i thought the recipe you posted called for longer, like months.
thats cool as shit if its just a couple weeks.
shrooming is like our state sport in florida.
cubensis does not grow all year round but there are others that do.


----------



## valjean (Nov 15, 2009)

ohhh i see it just says it lasts for a few months.
you could use the honey in homemade icecream.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

valjean said:


> would that be long enough?
> i thought the recipe you posted called for longer, like months.
> thats cool as shit if its just a couple weeks.
> shrooming is like our state sport in florida.
> cubensis does not grow all year round but there are others that do.





valjean said:


> ohhh i see it just says it lasts for a few months.
> you could use the honey in homemade icecream.


Yah. It says it keeps for several months, like honey normally does. 

You can make anything with it that doesn't expose the Psilocin to extreme temperatures I wouldn't wonder. 

I read somewhere that Psilocin starts to degrade at temperatures 90 degres and higher. Not to mention that it is constantly degrading, just rather slowly...


----------



## valjean (Nov 15, 2009)

the best way to store long term is to fill a jar with co2.
they slowly degrade only in an oxygen rich atmosphere.
co2 is super easy too vinegar+ b soda


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

Nah. I'll keep it in an airtight jar and put the jar in a cool and dark place.  Like a cabinet.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 15, 2009)

man like i said alchohal will work fine, maybe viniger would work better shit i donno never tried that, but vinigar smells like piss and i dont think it would evaporate no were near has fast has alcohal


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 15, 2009)

valjean said:


> Table 2 #
> Concentraction of alkaloids by using acetic acid for extraction of the dried mushrooms (%, dry weight).
> 
> *Species,* *Psilocybin,* *Psilocin,* *Baeocystin*, P. semilanceata 0.97 0.15 0.11 P. bohemica 0.60 0.21 - P. bohemica (cultivated) 0.65 0.28 - P. cubensis 0.45 0.25 - G. purpuratus 0.24 0.35 0.01 I. aeruginacens 0.32 0.05 0.15 P. cyanescens 0.20 0.61 -
> ...


 
hmmm seems to me it was the same except for the P. semilanceata factor?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know about you but Liberty caps are like, the most pervasive Magic Mushroom ever....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 15, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I don't know about you but Liberty caps are like, the most pervasive Magic Mushroom ever....


 
the best boomers i ever had were fresh pan cyans...... grown in a mixture of rye and dung casings

i ate 20 fresh grams wich would have dried up to around 2 grams it was like 15-16 tiny lil mushrooms and i have never tripped balls like that off 20 fresh grams of anythng else


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

I said that Liberty Caps might be the most pervasive. Not best...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 15, 2009)

wich do you feel is best brev? you a woodlover??? azures?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

The Psilocybe Azurescens are very strong indeed.


----------



## valjean (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah and that probably should be the same number.
the point is an alcohol extracted product is unstable.
but i doubt it sits around uningested very long anyway.
pans vary a lot in their potency but yeah you find some strong batches some times.
laughing gyms are pretty fucking strong too but i have never weighed any to compare.
have you guys ever eaten amanitas?
i tried them this summer, and i hate the taste of psilocybe and related mushrooms,
but these were delicious like deep smoky taste.
good trip too.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 15, 2009)

valjean said:


> yeah and that probably should be the same number.
> the point is an alcohol extracted product is unstable.
> but i doubt it sits around uningested very long anyway.
> pans vary a lot in their potency but yeah you find some strong batches some times.
> ...


 
alcohal extracted does degrade fast thats why you gotta keep it frozen bro, and pan cyans and pan trop is fucking the best shit ever!!!!! only problem is they also degrade much faster then cubes when dry. but fresh you cant beat them


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

valjean said:


> yeah and that probably should be the same number.
> the point is an alcohol extracted product is unstable.
> but i doubt it sits around uningested very long anyway.
> pans vary a lot in their potency but yeah you find some strong batches some times.
> ...


Tastes like chicken!!! (smoked chicken)


----------



## valjean (Nov 16, 2009)

wow thats cool i've never tasted chicken!
does it really taste like chicken?
or only a little?
i like chicken of the woods and people seem to think it tastes a lot like chicken.


----------



## valjean (Nov 16, 2009)

like i said,
mix vinegar and baking soda like a volcano.
and pour the gas not the liquid into an empty jar, co2 is heavier than air so it falls in.
you can test by sticking something on fire in the jar, it should go out immediately.
dry mushrooms will last almost indefinitely in this at room temp.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

valjean said:


> like i said,
> mix vinegar and baking soda like a volcano.
> and pour the gas not the liquid into an empty jar, co2 is heavier than air so it falls in.
> you can test by sticking something on fire in the jar, it should go out immediately.
> dry mushrooms will last almost indefinitely in this at room temp.


You can not pour gas.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You can not pour gas.


Uh... Source counters logic!

http://www.thecatalyst.org/download/demos/pourgas.pdf

But thanks for playing.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

You really want to prove my words wrong don't you???

The definition of the word 'pour' proves other wise. 

*1. * To make (a liquid or granular solid) stream or flow, as from a container.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You really want to prove my words wrong don't you???
> 
> The definition of the word 'pour' proves other wise.
> 
> *1. * To make (a liquid or granular solid) stream or flow, as from a container.


In the general idea, the gas is poured. Transferred?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 16, 2009)

^^^ [email protected] the battle of the noobs


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

I supposes chemists use vacuums to move gases.


----------



## valjean (Nov 16, 2009)

speak for yourself.
i can pour gas.
hahaha
maybe im a wizard.
you get the idea though.


----------



## valjean (Nov 16, 2009)

try it put a little b soda and vingar in acup and pour it in a candle flame.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ^^^ [email protected] the battle of the noobs


"n00bs, are people who know little and have no will to learn any more. They expect people to do the work for them and then expect to get praised about it, and make up a unique species of their own."

My my my, that sounds EXACTLY like you Chitown, you say you know much but you are often proven wrong, and when you are proven wrong and see the factual information for yourself you reject it and still promote your misinformation.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

valjean said:


> speak for yourself.
> i can pour gas.
> hahaha
> maybe im a wizard.
> you get the idea though.


I understand what your are saying, don't know why I pointed that out.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> "n00bs, are people who know little and have no will to learn any more. They expect people to do the work for them and then expect to get praised about it, and make up a unique species of their own."
> 
> My my my, that sounds EXACTLY like you Chitown, you say you know much but you are often proven wrong, and when you are proven wrong and see the factual information for yourself you reject it and still promote your misinformation.


Chitown, too eager to teach, so much so, that he will never learn. [Insert 'applause' smiley at quote]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> "n00bs, are people who know little and have no will to learn any more. They expect people to do the work for them and then expect to get praised about it, and make up a unique species of their own."
> 
> My my my, that sounds EXACTLY like you Chitown, you say you know much but you are often proven wrong, and when you are proven wrong and see the factual information for yourself you reject it and still promote your misinformation.


 
hahahahaha fake ass DR. PHIL. wow dont you think your just soo smart huh? how are your pf cakes comming along??? lol i needed that laff............


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 16, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Chitown, too eager to teach, so much so, that he will never learn. [Insert 'applause' smiley at quote]


hahahahaha ima have to use that one day nice quote plus rep


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

I haven't grown shrooms in a great while. Last time I checked I had just under 2.6 LBs. No need. Maybe next year. The difference between me and you is I'm not constantly and arrogant prick... 

What makes you think you're so much more superior then everyone else anyways?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I haven't grown shrooms in a great while. Last time I checked I had just under 2.6 LBs. No need. Maybe next year. The difference between me and you is I'm not constantly and arrogant prick...
> 
> What makes you think you're so much more superior then everyone else anyways?


 
lol you got 2.6 lbs from pf jars with brown rice flour and verm.?????

and i dont think im superior to anyone. shit ima young street punk who didnt even graduate high school bro. but i always had an interest in diffrent substances you know what im saying???? spent lotssssss of time on shroomery back in the day, and lotts of days on overgrow


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

Actually I used a 50 gallon aquarium I bought from the pawnshop.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 16, 2009)

hahahahaha and you stuffed it full of cakes????????? thats fucking outrages man. you have a humidifier and airpump or you had to fan and mist that shit like 5 times a day???


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

It's not like I only grew once and got 2.6 LBs.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> hahahahaha and you stuffed it full of cakes????????? thats fucking outrages man. you have a humidifier and airpump or you had to fan and mist that shit like 5 times a day???


Nope. ....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> It's not like I only grew once and got 2.6 LBs.


 

i can grow once and smash that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im telling you bro cakes are not the way to go......


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

I could care less about growing in quantity or high potency. I just like growing for fun.

I would very much so like to see you attempt to grow more than even a kilo in one batch.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I could care less about growing in quantity or high potency. I just like growing for fun.
> 
> I would very much so like to see you attempt to grow more than even a kilo in one batch.


 
lol its not hard to do. you take one good viable 10cc spore syringe, make a few liquid cultures and expand that one syringe like by 10 fold. then you innoculate some 5 pound rye grow bags like 5, or ive had fast innoculation rates with popcorn to, and once thats fully collonized you get yourself some pastureized hay, and some cow or horse dung, and you let it colonize to that for a few weeks in the dark in a nice warm humid place, then you innitiate pinning by droppin the temps down 10 degreese and introduce a few hours of natural or artifical light for a few hours while maintaining a r.h. of atleast 95% and cakes need more like 99% b.t.w.... and like this you can easily grow more then a key with once go and about 3-4 flushes.

and im sorry your first sentence of your not careing about growing in volume or POTENCY cracks me up


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

So in one go it's a no go....


----------



## valjean (Nov 16, 2009)

you could make a set up large enough,
i have picked almost ten dry pounds in one night once.
90% pan cyan and pan subb. only a few cubes
probably picked all of it in a square acre as well so under the right conditions fungus will make BIG fun.
it was seriously like an ocean of caps, i wish i had a camera.
we had to take all the screen doors of the house we were staying in to dry them.
good times.
have either of you grown any pannaleous species?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

valjean said:


> you could make a set up large enough,
> i have picked almost ten dry pounds in one night once.
> 90% pan cyan and pan subb. only a few cubes
> probably picked all of it in a square acre as well so under the right conditions fungus will make BIG fun.
> ...


Yes.


There's actually no limit to the Magic Mushrooms *I* could pick in a night. I'm probably the most fortunate in that regard.


----------



## valjean (Nov 16, 2009)

what do you think about growing pans compared to cubes?
im thinking about starting again now im all settled in in a new town.
have creepers suspended on hand but i was wondering about pans.
i have never grown them, or seen it done.
dude theres always a limit haha shit gets exhuasting night after night not getting to sleep till 7 am, 
doubled over with a santa sack slung over your back.
i miss it though.
i honestly believe it deserves recognition as a sport.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

valjean said:


> what do you think about growing pans compared to cubes?
> im thinking about starting again now im all settled in in a new town.
> have creepers suspended on hand but i was wondering about pans.
> i have never grown them, or seen it done.
> ...


 I fully agree!!!!! 

Yah sure. Great genus.


----------



## IlEastmanlI (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry for the 2-year-old bump, but reading this all I can say is that chitownsmoking actually IS right...using alcohol to extract 99% pure psilocybin from mushrooms is actually the most efficient way of doing it without using harmful ether or methanol. It would have to be either Everclear or 100% pure ethanol for it to be a viable extract, however. The process is actually pretty simple. Here it is in its most basic dialogue:

Step 1: Grind up several grams of psilocybes that have been properly harvested (just before or just AS veil begins to break) and cool dried, preferably with desiccant, and mix with just enough alcohol to cover the ground up mushroom material, creating a "slurry" of mushie/alcohol. Allow to soak for 24 hours at room temperature.

Step 2: Filter slurry through the best possible filter you own. Coffee filters should be doubled or even tripled, to remove as many impurities as possible. Remove mushroom material from filters and repeat process 1-2 more times.

Step 3: Combine all "shroom liquer" and begin heating SLOWLY. Remember that alcohol has a very low boiling point, so if you heat it slowly, you won't run the risk of burning your house down before all the alcohol evaporates. Once the liquid reaches the consistency of honey, remove from heat.

Step 4: Freeze remaining mixture. Alcohol will not freeze, so once the mixture is "frozen," the remaining liquid alcohol can be simply poured off, leaving behind pure, crystalline psilocybin...if you followed the tek correctly.

Note: Once your mix has been evaporated, you can actually slurp it up into syringes to be dispensed orally with the following doses, provided that you started with 1/4 oz of dried mushrooms:

1/4 oz Mushrooms = 7 grams
1-3 grams mushrooms = 1cc per dose
7 grams mushrooms = approximately .5 cc per dose


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 7, 2011)

dam. that sounds awesome. ill have 2cc's doc. haha.


----------



## IlEastmanlI (Apr 7, 2011)

lol this sounds like a great way of extracting pure psilocybin from mushies AND it's not just someone bullshitting about it...if I'm not mistaken it is an actual published method for extraction. However, with alcohol it can never be absolutely pure 100% psilocybin, but it can get damn close...somewhere in the ballpark of 95-99% pure. the less pure, the more it looks like honey oil...the more pure...the more crystalline & white. I've been told that in its purest form, it looks identical to mescaline...not on a molecular level, of course, but in appearance.

Edit: Here's the link to the thread on shroomery regarding this method - Extracting Psilocybin from Psychedelic Mushrooms Using Alcohol


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow. Another blast. From the past. Too bad the thread kinda got off point for a bit with all the infighting. But still, the basic notion of the varied ways one may ingest shrooms is fascinating. Imagine gifting one of your buddies with a properly aged jar of blue honey for Christmas.

Priceless.


----------

